# FS/FT: Freshwater Tank Supplies



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

So today I decided that I am going to sell a couple things. 








Fluval Carbon 1650g (For Fluval Filters) (10$)








Seachem Gold buffer (Maintains Ideal PH for goldfish while not enhancing algae growth) (free)








Fluval Surface Skimmer (10$)








Brand new still in box Aqueon Colormax Colour enhancing Bulb 18"L, 15 Watt lamp, T8 freshwater 
(10$)

2 large sponge filters (each 5$)

Hoods Gone

I will trade my stuff for anything too.

You can text me at 778-316-6801 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bumpity BUMP. Will take OBO's


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

bump......


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump....................


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump...............................


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

hey man how long is that light hood? if its free and available i would absolutely love it.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bumpoity buomp buomp


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump bump.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Added Lightbulb


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

putting prices will probably help


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

kk thanks.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Good luck with your sales, the sponge filters are tempting, wish I could drive! lol


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol yeah I wish I could too 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I stole your signature a little but I quoted it I think it would be nice to spread, but I can take it off if you want


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh, don't worry, that's awesome. Thanks for quoting it.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bumpity Bump Bump Bump


----------

